# ACRE Mumble



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Sep 1, 2013)

If I gave someone the source code for an ACRE plugin, could they modify it for Mumble?


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Sep 1, 2013)

Theres a reason people use TS for ACRE. Don't try to bring back mumble ACRE it's terrible.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Sep 1, 2013)

Sir B. Fannybottom said:


> Theres a reason people use TS for ACRE. Don't try to bring back mumble ACRE it's terrible.



there never was a mumble ACRE


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Sep 2, 2013)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> there never was a mumble ACRE



exactly


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Sep 2, 2013)

I don't follow your logic.

From what I understand from chatting with the dev, he was not familiar with mumble code at the time. He was familiar with coding for TS so he went with TS. He has stopped developing ACRE for the most part since ArmA III is providing something similar or are supposed to.

Mumble Link is public domain open-source & documented, it can be utilized by even plugin written for e.g. TeamSpeak 3

Note:
Voice communication tools like ACRE can utilize this to improve theirs functionality 

In nutshell: the Mumble's LINK is universal information export interface ... which can be used even by TS3's plugins ... like ACRE ...

I do not see what your issue is with Mumble and why no one would assist me with editing ACRE to use Mumble Link?


----------

